# Boardman comp hybrid, is this a good choice for me?



## manimal (30 Mar 2009)

Hi all, Im looking for some advice!
I am looking to commute to work occasionally(6 + times a month), i already have a reasonable off road bike and am looking for something a bit quicker and less heavyfor the road.
As my employer is in the CTW scheme i went to halfords to have a look, the bike that took my fancy was the 2009 boardman comp hybrid, it seems to get spot on reviews everywhere but i am looking at alternatives before i jump in as halfords can supply me with any bike on the market(within reason).
i am looking to spend up to £600 and my ride to work is 13 miles each way.
the boardman is here:
http://www.boardmanbikes.com/hybrid/hybrid_comp.html

any advice gratefully accepted!!!!

ive also looked at the Specialized Sirrus Elite 2009 which also gets good reviews, ive looked at the specs on both but to be quite honest dont know which is better specd, can anyone help me out?
http://www.simpsoncycles.co.uk/product.php?xProd=1593


----------



## HJ (30 Mar 2009)

TechMech was riding a Boardman comp hybrid on the CC ride on Sunday, you could try giving him a ping and ask him about it...


----------



## HLaB (30 Mar 2009)

The gearing on the two bikes is different, the thing that catches my eye is that the Boardman has got higher gears a 50x11 as opposed to the 48x12 and will be better for speed. I initially also thought at the lower end of the spectrum the Sirrus being a tripple will have lower gears for climbing hills than the compact (2 chain ring) Boardman but the Boardman has a larger cassette so I unsure  an expert will be able to tell you.

The best thing you can do is test ride them and see what you prefer.


----------



## HJ (31 Mar 2009)

The higher gearing on the Boardman is probably why TechMech was struggling on the hills on Sunday, as HLaB says the best thing is to take both for a test ride, before deciding...


----------



## manimal (31 Mar 2009)

HLaB said:


> The gearing on the two bikes is different, the thing that catches my eye is that the Boardman has got higher gears a 50x11 as opposed to the 48x12 and will be better for speed. I initially also thought at the lower end of the spectrum the Sirrus being a tripple will have lower gears for climbing hills than the compact (2 chain ring) Boardman but the Boardman has a larger cassette so I unsure  an expert will be able to tell you.
> 
> The best thing you can do is test ride them and see what you prefer.




thanks mate but i cant find anywhere near me that does the sirrus


----------



## manimal (31 Mar 2009)

Hairy Jock said:


> The higher gearing on the Boardman is probably why TechMech was struggling on the hills on Sunday, as HLaB says the best thing is to take both for a test ride, before deciding...



have given techmech a shout for his thoughts, thanks for that mate


----------



## PC_Arcade (1 Apr 2009)

I have the Team'08 and I've been very happy with it, it's used for a daily 10mile commute and with the exception of having to swap the tyres for Marathon +'s due to getting an INSANE amount of "unexpected defations" haven['t felt the need to change anything.

Although I'm not fast up hills, the rest of the ride more than compensates.

If there's anything specific you want to know, I can help as best aI can


----------



## manimal (1 Apr 2009)

PC_Arcade said:


> I have the Team'08 and I've been very happy with it, it's used for a daily 10mile commute and with the exception of having to swap the tyres for Marathon +'s due to getting an INSANE amount of "unexpected defations" haven['t felt the need to change anything.
> 
> Although I'm not fast up hills, the rest of the ride more than compensates.
> 
> If there's anything specific you want to know, I can help as best aI can



thanks mate i appreciate your reply,as my commute doesnt have any hills that i can think of im definitely drawn towards the boardman, ive asked a few mates who are keen club cyclists and they reckon the boardman has the better spec of the two


----------



## TechMech (1 Apr 2009)

Hairy Jock said:


> The higher gearing on the Boardman is probably why TechMech was struggling on the hills on Sunday, as HLaB says the best thing is to take both for a test ride, before deciding...



For *Struggling* read *Dying* 

The boardman has 11-32 at rear and 50/36 up front.

After Sunday's heavy breathing session I've been investigating a triple upgrade for the bike, and wiggle sell one:

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/p/cycle/7/Truvativ_Touro_Powerspline_Triple_Chainset/5360021067/

This can be used with the existing BB and is a 52/42/30. However, i also discovered that i'd need to change the front mech too as it's only designed for a double chainset. The front shifter is already triple capable, but has been set up for two.


----------



## PC_Arcade (2 Apr 2009)

I thought the heavy breathing and feeling that I'm about to die was all part of the fun tech 

One the longer route I sometimes take there are two steep hills (for those that know Oxford - Headington hill and Ladder hill (1:11) in Wheatley) and they are doable whilst remaining seated for me on the boardman, although they are hard work! 

Although that could be a fitness thing for me to be honest, I've only been cycling since Sept last year (and only since Jan on the Boardman) and I'm slightly overwight, I'm sure more experienced / fitter cyclists could struggle less


----------



## JamesM (2 Apr 2009)

Is your route all on roads? Is there a particular reason you're looking at hybrids?

I bought a Specialized CrossTrail Sport last year for my commute along the canal tow path and I'm happy with it.


----------



## manimal (5 Apr 2009)

JamesM said:


> Is your route all on roads? Is there a particular reason you're looking at hybrids?
> 
> I bought a Specialized CrossTrail Sport last year for my commute along the canal tow path and I'm happy with it.




thanks for the input mate, i was planning to use the roads really but will have a look at your bike, whats it like on the road gearing wise?


----------



## HJ (23 Jul 2009)

If you are just looking a bike just for on road use, then there are better bikes than Specialized CrossTrail Sport at that price point. You are paying extra for suspension forks which are just a nuisance on the road, you don't need them, I would question whether they are worth it for canal tow paths as well...


----------



## Tynan (23 Jul 2009)

36x32?

that's a serious gear for hills, sounds like legs might be the issue


----------



## HJ (14 May 2010)

Tynan said:


> 36x32?
> 
> that's a serious gear for hills, sounds like legs might be the issue



Try leaving the flat lands (of E4) and going somewhere with hills...


----------



## Guvnor (14 May 2010)

I've got the Boardman Pro Hybrid and for speed, you cant go wrong. I dont actually have any problems with hills on this bike but others seem to. The Boardman your looking at is a cracking bike and as you've already said that you have no hills on your commute then imo, you cant go wrong. Its a lot of bike for the money and it puts a smile on my face everytime i look at.


----------



## Black knight (15 May 2010)

Was looking at this bike too (Boardman). Need to go get some parts today so hopefully I'll get a look at one.


----------



## dellzeqq (15 May 2010)

the thing you have to worry about is the condition in which the bike reaches you. Have the wheels been checked over and the spokes re-tensioned? Has the derailleur arm been checked and straightened if need be? Any bike in this kind of price range has to be put together by somebody who knows what they're doing, and has the time to do it well. I'm afraid to say that if you're buying the bike by mail order or from Halfords you may be disappointed.

We compared like for like when we got the kid her Ridgeback Flight 01 (subsequently stolen) and hybrid bikes in this sort of range are fantastic value for money. The one failing is that if you were tempted to take it on a longer run the straight bars do prove wearing on the arms and shoulders.


----------



## Harbornite (15 May 2010)

I have the Hybrid Pro & some of my colleagues have the Comp - can't fault the bikes. No problems with hills, the bike has been totally reliable.

Halfords service is indifferent to say the least.


----------

